# One Born Every Minute



## scumbalina (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone watching this? Just tuned in...

"Do you wanna squeeze my hand or something mum?"

"NO!"


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm watching, meant to go to bed at 9pm as I am knackered after looking after my own sprog all day but somehow can't tear myself away from it


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 9, 2010)

Ditto! 

I'm thinking I got off so lightly with my labour, it seems to be going on forever for the lady who giving birth right now. I know the midwife needs to be bossy and strict right now cos baby needs to come out but I just wanna jump in there and hug her  Her blokes doing my nut in, looks so bored and impatiant. Bless her son  Did you see his face when they said the head was coming and he looked under the blanket


----------



## Looby (Feb 9, 2010)

I've just started watching, it's been on pause. That first husband is a bit of a tit isn't he? And why oh why would you want that grinning teen laughing at every contraction.


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 9, 2010)

Come on tracy!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 9, 2010)

My daughter is watching it in the other room as she is interested in being a midwife.  By the 'eeeew' sounds she is making, I can only assume that I'll not be becoming a grandmother any time soon.  

I'm too much of a wimp to watch it myself.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 9, 2010)

I know. Her bloke is a twat, or at least acting a twat in this particular situation. It's weird watching her labour though because it seems quite similar to mine (starting off lighthearted, baby not coming out, getting really tired, midwives getting bossy). Although at least J was never distressed, thank goodness.


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 9, 2010)

God, you can tell he's a cop


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 9, 2010)

YAY!


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 9, 2010)

Little bit weepy to be honest


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 9, 2010)

I cried already, when the c-section baby cried


----------



## Looby (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry, I know I'm behind everyone but he's trying to lock her in the fucking toilet!!! Jesus, I'd kill him. He's the sort of person that talks about how zany they are. 

The son is quite sweet actually.


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 9, 2010)

I missed the toilet bit - what?!


----------



## weepiper (Feb 9, 2010)

missed this cos of an urgent phonecall from a friend, will it be available online d'youthink?


----------



## Looby (Feb 9, 2010)

scumbalina said:


> I missed the toilet bit - what?!



She rushed to the loo between contractions and the stupid husband was trying to lock the door from the outside because he thought it was funny. 



weepiper said:


> missed this cos of an urgent phonecall from a friend, will it be available online d'youthink?



Do you have +1? Otherwise, it'll probably be on 4OD.


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 9, 2010)

weepiper said:


> missed this cos of an urgent phonecall from a friend, will it be available online d'youthink?



Think it said at the end it was, 4OD maybe?


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 9, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> She rushed to the loo between contractions and the stupid husband was trying to lock the door from the outside because he thought it was funny.



Seriously? SERIOUSLY?!

I might have to hunt that twat down and actually kill him. Right in his stupid fucking face.


----------



## Looby (Feb 9, 2010)

scumbalina said:


> Seriously? SERIOUSLY?!
> 
> I might have to hunt that twat down and actually kill him. Right in his stupid fucking face.



I think he was just messing but he is really bloody annoying. Taking the piss out of the noises she is making during contractions, blowing up latex gloves like 12 year olds do with condoms. If he was my husband I'd have stabbed him by now.


----------



## Looby (Feb 9, 2010)

The woman having the section looks absolutely petrified.


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 9, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I think he was just messing but he is really bloody annoying. Taking the piss out of the noises she is making during contractions, blowing up latex gloves like 12 year olds do with condoms. If he was my husband I'd have stabbed him by now.



God 

My SIL told me that during her labour her husband was telling her to stop making such a fuss and ti keep the noises down, she was embarrassing etc  Its just too  for words.

Mr Scumbalina gets kudos for waiting at least a few hours to point out that I sounded like Kermit the Frog, honking away


----------



## Looby (Feb 9, 2010)

scumbalina said:


> God
> 
> My SIL told me that during her labour her husband was telling her to stop making such a fuss and ti keep the noises down, she was embarrassing etc  Its just too  for words.
> 
> Mr Scumbalina gets kudos for waiting at least a few hours to point out that I sounded like Kermit the Frog, honking away



I can imagine my dad saying something like your BIL.


----------



## Thora (Feb 9, 2010)

Tracy's husband was an absolute shit   I thought her midwife was quite good at the end actually - bossy but relaying the seriousness of the situation in quite a calm way.  Tracy looked so exhausted   Her husband really needed to give her some support and encouragement rather than snapping at her.

I held my breath waiting for both babies to cry


----------



## Looby (Feb 9, 2010)

Thora said:


> Tracy's husband was an absolute shit   I thought her midwife was quite good at the end actually - bossy but relaying the seriousness of the situation in quite a calm way.  Tracy looked so exhausted   Her husband really needed to give her some support and encouragement rather than snapping at her.
> 
> I held my breath waiting for both babies to cry



I did lol at the son poking his head round to see the head but not really being sure if he wanted to look or not.


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Feb 9, 2010)

It'll be Mrs SP and me soon.  I've just been taking hints on how not to be the supportive husband from the twat.


----------



## Looby (Feb 9, 2010)

Struwwelpeter said:


> It'll be Mrs SP and me soon.  I've just been taking hints on how not to be the supportive husband from the twat.



Do the opposite in every situation and you should be fine.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 9, 2010)

I couldn't stop watching either. They're all such lovely people you just want it all to be perfect for them. Poor Tracy!

That other girl was shaking _so_ much.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Feb 10, 2010)

Watched it last night and totally addicted now - poor tracy, with a twat like that as a hubbie, and really felt for the c-section girl, thought she was really brave how sad with her babys stomach being outside


----------



## madamv (Feb 10, 2010)

I really enjoyed it too.  I didnt think I would but I was puffing and panting along with Tracy.  Her husband got right on my tits from the off.  His son was embarrassed of him I think. When dad was out of the room, he was really kind towards his mum, all worried looking and everything.

I was pleased to see Lisa shaking so much during her C section.  I did the same and thought it was just me...   Aw and her poor little bubba with his intestines outside...   Hopefully his surgery will be easy for them all.  

Not sure if I can stomach another week of all that puffing and panting.  Its exhausting


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 10, 2010)

scumbalina said:


> God
> 
> My SIL told me that during her labour her husband was telling her to stop making such a fuss and ti keep the noises down, she was embarrassing etc  Its just too  for words.




I looked after a terrified woman afew weeks ago, whose husband was really grumpy-sat with his back to his wife,me and the midwife and then proceeded to exclaim angrily ' hmph women' 

I pointed out to him that he needed to be positive and support her and that actually childbirth does hurt- I gave him an example:

' how do you think it would feel if you passed an apple through your penis?'

He seemed to chill out and I got him to support his wife and for about an hour it went really well-she stopped talking and crying and concentrated on her breathing and he did that with her-until he decided to go home for a kip as he had work in an hour (He had to go or he would have lost his job)

Not seen this programme yet, but will do on 4OD.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 16, 2010)

I see this is on again in 10 mins.


----------



## beeboo (Feb 21, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I see this is on again in 10 mins.



It's a whole series.  I'm absolutely loving it - it's so well put together.  

This week, focusing on the dad-to-be waiting whilst mum-to-be was rushed off for a caesarian was really well done.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 21, 2010)

kalidarkone said:


> I pointed out to him that he needed to be positive and support her and that actually childbirth does hurt- I gave him an example:
> 
> .



Unbelievable that anyone would need telling this!


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

Its on again. anyone watching?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 23, 2010)

oh thanks, I keep forgetting about this


----------



## Eva Luna (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm going to watch it again.

On that husband on the first one, I couldn't bear a man like that!  I mean he didn't even touch her or anything!!


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 23, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

Its so weird watching it from afar innit (for those who've popped one out)? seeing how calm and mundane and everyday it is in the office and when you're there and its happening to you its this intense mental crazy huge biggest experiance ever...


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

So interesting hearing the lady who's little is all wired up (with the bowel outside) talking about how she feels, must be so hard, she's very calm and brave


----------



## Eva Luna (Feb 23, 2010)

That labour room looks nice...always my nightmare to have a baby in a corridor or something...


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

Bless him....stop trying to use your management techniques


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

God, that midwife's a bit annoying, too jolly and a bit patronising


----------



## Eva Luna (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh its their house lol!!


----------



## Eva Luna (Feb 23, 2010)

I quite like her, thats the sort of lady Id need....


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

Eva Luna said:


> Oh its their house lol!!





13 floors  That'll be a laugh with a buggy


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

Eva Luna said:


> I quite like her, thats the sort of lady Id need....



I think she'd do my nut in, she's talking to her like a child. I dunno, maybe if I was all scared and in pain I'd find it comforting...


----------



## Eva Luna (Feb 23, 2010)

I think Id like to do as you did Scumbalina, stay at home with my husband for as long as possible...


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

Eva Luna said:


> I think Id like to do as you did Scumbalina, stay at home with my husband for as long as possible...



Awww, that's lovely, do you remember that from the up the duff thread or have I mentioned it elsewhere...I don't half bang on about giving birth 

Yeah, staying at home as long as poss is the way to go IMO, so much nicer to be in your own bathroom etc, but I guess other people feel safer and more relaxed in hospital.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 23, 2010)

husband wants a fucking slap


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh my god. That bloke is being awful


----------



## Eva Luna (Feb 23, 2010)

hahaha shuddup.........!!!

Yeah I remembered it from the thread.  Labour has always petrified me but I am trying to woman up these days.  Just in case.


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

make him stop someone


----------



## killer b (Feb 23, 2010)

Why is that guy laying into his labouring mrs? What a cock...


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

Eva Luna said:


> hahaha shuddup.........!!!
> 
> Yeah I remembered it from the thread.  Labour has always petrified me but I am trying to woman up these days.  Just in case.



Heehee, best to be prepared


----------



## weepiper (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Eva Luna (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you think they're showing nobhead husbands as a learning experience??!!


----------



## keithy (Feb 23, 2010)

wy does this bloke think it's ok to have a go at his partner who is really terrified and that?

"well can you make your mind up cos it's 2 in the morning and I want to know where I stand".

child. 


I wish the tables could be turned sometimes, just so these imbociles could experience what it's like to go through that. But then we'd miss out on the 'wonder of childbirth' stuff so they can just fuck off and get out my life.


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

killer b said:


> Why is that guy laying into his labouring mrs? What a cock...



I know. Great management technique there tosser. That was horrible horrible horrible.


----------



## harpo (Feb 23, 2010)

What a tithead.  What a fucking nob.


----------



## LDR (Feb 23, 2010)

That guy is a nasty, selfish arsehole.  How on earth can he talk to anyone like that let alone to his partner who is about to give birth?  I was actually screaming at the TV.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 23, 2010)

Embarrassing Bodies looks pretty cool


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

This is the same guy right?


----------



## Eva Luna (Feb 23, 2010)

'Youre about to have a contraction.  Just in case you didnt know.'


----------



## weepiper (Feb 23, 2010)

don't think she's got too long to go now


----------



## keithy (Feb 23, 2010)

LDR said:


> That guy is a nasty, selfish arsehole.  How on earth can he talk to anyone like that let alone to his partner who is about to give birth?  I was actually screaming at the TV.



he deserves a stab in the face


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

Aw, bless the mum who's baby is in the incubator. She looked like she was itching to crawl in there with him


----------



## keithy (Feb 23, 2010)

lol, my boyfriend just said "I know we'll be able to do a birth really well together because we do that kind of thing every time you're high basically"


----------



## Eva Luna (Feb 23, 2010)

Has he got green eyeliner on?


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

keithy said:


> lol, my boyfriend just said "I know we'll be able to do a birth really well together because we do that kind of thing every time you're high basically"



What the fuck are you like when you're high?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 23, 2010)

come on girl


----------



## keithy (Feb 23, 2010)

scumbalina said:


> What the fuck are you like when you're high?


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

GO go go!


----------



## Eva Luna (Feb 23, 2010)

This is the bit that frightens me, cover her the fuck up man!!


----------



## keithy (Feb 23, 2010)

Gwan sarah!"!!!!!


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

Eva Luna said:


> This is the bit that frightens me, cover her the fuck up man!!



I doubt she cares right now


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh look at her shaky legs

I take it back about the midwife, she's lovely


----------



## Eva Luna (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree that midwife rocked.


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

Whats wrong with him?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 23, 2010)

midwife amazing, baby's v floppy


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## keithy (Feb 23, 2010)

he's gone pink though and is blinky


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

They wouldn't put the adverts there if everything wasn't going to be okay right? That would be a really insensitive crass cliffhanger.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 23, 2010)

oh hell I hope he's ok  my middle one was like that at first, blue and floppy and slow to breathe but he was fine after a bit of help...


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

yay cry cry cry little one!


----------



## weepiper (Feb 23, 2010)

oh he's crying


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

Re tearing - "Its my fault" 

That cock, that cock, I bet he's why she said that


----------



## weepiper (Feb 23, 2010)

midwife's ace


----------



## LDR (Feb 23, 2010)

Feel free to get stoned on the NHS, you've earned it.


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

Aw, ain't life grand hey?

Baby's are cool


----------



## Eva Luna (Feb 23, 2010)

Thankyou, and good night.


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

What did it say about baby Jack? It said he made a full recovery then "but....." and I missed the rest


----------



## weepiper (Feb 23, 2010)

scumbalina said:


> What did it say about baby Jack? It said he made a full recovery then "but....." and I missed the rest



...'and he was able to go home with parents 3 weeks later'


----------



## radio_atomica (Feb 23, 2010)

weepiper said:


> oh hell I hope he's ok  my middle one was like that at first, blue and floppy and slow to breathe but he was fine after a bit of help...



Watching her have that baby was like exactly what happened when I had wilbur except there weren't all those people running round the room when I had him just 2 midwives.

That midwife, Dominique, was amazing - I LOVE her.  Also, watching that baby being born in the birthing pool was so cool


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 23, 2010)

weepiper said:


> ...'and he was able to go home with parents 3 weeks later'



Hurrah!


----------



## beeboo (Feb 24, 2010)

Brilliant!  Guaranteed to make me laugh, shout at the TV and cry every episode.  

Mr Grade 5 management really was a cock.

Lisa had a very mature head on her shoulders, what a star  - was sooo lovely to see her finally get to hold Jack.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 24, 2010)

Got to love the NHS as well.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2010)

beeboo said:


> Mr Grade 5 management really was a cock.



I've been watching this, and yes, he was.  Nasty little fuck, slagging her off.

Got a bit of grit in my eye on that birth


----------



## zenie (Feb 24, 2010)

Are these on 4od, bf leaves the room when I put it on 

Caught the last 15 minutes (as we'd finished dinner by then ) and thought the midwife was so much nicer than the bat with the glasses last week.


----------



## Looby (Feb 24, 2010)

zenie said:


> Are these on 4od, bf leaves the room when I put it on
> 
> Caught the last 15 minutes (as we'd finished dinner by then ) and thought the midwife was so much nicer than the bat with the glasses last week.



It is. I watched it on 4od but I lost the bloody picture for the last 15 minutes. 

That partner was a total bastard too, where are they getting these arsehole men from?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 24, 2010)

The usual place I presume, the editing suite.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 24, 2010)

I've watched this for the past couple of weeks.  

Some of the men are worse than useless.  

Honestly, if I was married to one of these useless, selfish individuals, and if I watched the programme later and saw their actions and heard what they'd said, I'd be having serious, serious words and they'd have one last chance before I opted for divorce:  Marriage counselling and Relate so they could maybe get some insight into how unacceptable their twattery is and how they ought to buck up their ideas and treat the woman with more respect and consideration and stop being such a selfish child because they're now responsible for a real child, and so is the mother, who doesn't need a petulant man child in her life.

Honestly, their behaviour was beyond shocking, in the circumstances.  They were behaving like petulant teenagers.  Even the teenage boy from last week was better than some of the fathers!


----------



## Looby (Feb 24, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The usual place I presume, the editing suite.



They didn't put words in his mouth. Even if he said lovely things in between it doesn't make the shit things he said any better.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 24, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The usual place I presume, the editing suite.


Yeah, but the editors can only work with what the guys themselves actually say.

That guy last night who was going on about how it was 2am in the morning and she should make a decision... the editor didn't put those words in his mouth via a narrator on a sound track, he said what he said.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 24, 2010)

Remind me, what was he saying that in response to?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 24, 2010)

her being in alot of pain and tired and not sure whether she should continue labouring or elect for a C section ( which she didnt want)

He was completely uncaring and unsympathetic.... at one point he said "Theres absolutely no point me being here"

and I thought "if I was you Id have agreed and called my mum"


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 24, 2010)

It's entertainment, it's a series of narratives. You set the home helping nurse up as a baddie, everyone boos, then - guess what - you start to reconsider before - guess what again - she becomes a hero at the end. Arc complete, everyone's entertained and comes back next week. Repeat and rinse.


----------



## madamv (Feb 24, 2010)

But that bloke was a completely selfish git. Going on about what happened last time like he was some birth expert. She done good, and Lisa with baby with his guts external. One of my birth docs was on there last night. He acted the same with me, totally non encouraging. Flat monotonous voice, quite brutal when he examined me. But i think he is a specialist in difficult births as he put the clamp on my babys head too. I ended up with a c as he called it.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 24, 2010)

I admire some peoples ability to be offended at any price. Curiously, the woman in question wasn't when he was seen to speak to her curtly, and nor was he when she snapped at him for taking her glass of water and putting it down on the mantlepiece. You could almost think the exchanges had more to them, and even that their relationship has more to it than we saw in the parts of that hour we saw them. Don't let that get in your way though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2010)

I've not watched this week's episode yet, but they could quite easily edit out quite a lot of what the women might say to the men 

(ah, what LC kind of said)


----------



## zenie (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeh like 'don't you ever fucking come near me again'  

I feel sorry for the men, because they probably do feel like a spare part a lot of the time.


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm sorry, but when you're in labour tough shit, people have to put up with you being a bit arsey and snappy. Thats like expecting someone to remember niceties during a heart attack, ain't gonna happen. 

And whatever their realationship, the stuff he said was still unforgivable. Editting or no editting, he said those words whilst she was in labour. At the time I was wondering if he was maybe nervous, or trying to push her along in the best way he knew how, but I could think of no reason good enough, and the fact that he was totally different when the midwife was there speaks volumes, (although like you said that could be editting)


----------



## keithy (Feb 24, 2010)

I liked the bit where the midwife and everyone was gushing over the new mum, telling her how well she did and how impressive a job she'd done... and all the husband said was "what about me? I think I did really well"


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2010)

Like I said, I haven't watched it, maybe I'll change my mind tonight 



scumbalina said:


> And whatever their realationship, the stuff he said was still unforgivable.


... for you. You can't judge someone else's relationship on a snippet of telly. You might think he's a cock, but you've seen a tiny bit of their relationship.

(I'm going to think he's a bastard now aren't I?)


----------



## keithy (Feb 24, 2010)

I feel quite confident that you will think he's a nobhead


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Thora (Feb 24, 2010)

God I just watched it and what a nob!  No excuse at all to rant like that at a woman who is tired, stressed and in pain and trying to make a difficult decision.  Even if they had edited out her snapping and swearing at him, I couldn't believe he was going on about her pain threshold and how it was all her own fault.  It was as if he wanted to demoralise her.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 24, 2010)

keithy said:


> I liked the bit where the midwife and everyone was gushing over the new mum, telling her how well she did and how impressive a job she'd done... and all the husband said was "what about me? I think I did really well"



Was the husband Alan Partridge?


----------



## keithy (Feb 24, 2010)

Idris2002 said:


> Was the husband Alan Partridge?



he did bear a similarity


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 24, 2010)

For what it's worth whilst i agree his words and attitudes were apparently dreadful it did strike me as someone in a fair bit of panic and feeling out of control.....

it was a high stress situation with fear and apprehension from both sides (quite understandable) together with her longing to have a 'normal' birth.......


----------



## beeboo (Feb 24, 2010)

It's worth remembering that ms happy-jolly midwife was getting a bit frustrated with the woman in the privacy of the staff room, so you fan see how the husband, with no control over anything (and by the sounds of things being someone who needs order and control) was losing it a bit.

That said, he still appeared to be a totally cock.  Whether or not he's a cock in real life I have no idea.

I wonder what the consent process is for programmes like this.  I can't imagine many people being prepared to relinquish all rights to footage of such a significant occassion.  Although I can't really understand why anyone would want to appear on tv full-stop, so perhaps i'm not best placed to speculate.


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 24, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> ... for you. You can't judge someone else's relationship on a snippet of telly. You might think he's a cock, but you've seen a tiny bit of their relationship.
> 
> (I'm going to think he's a bastard now aren't I?)



You'll think him a nobba 

If there realationship is so fucked that he felt the need to talk to her like that then he should man up and leave her tbh. If you put yourself in the position of being someones birth partner that is NOT the time to be airing any issues you have. Its about them not you, everything else can wait. I was somones birth partner and (I hope) I made it clear to her that WHATEVER she said/did during labour would not be judged or reacted to. Luckily my other half did likewise for me. Even if she had been abusive, awful and terrible to him during the labou, tough shit, taking that shit's your job for those few hours and its a damn site easier one than the one shes doing. And like I said, if she'd been a bitch to him during their realationship then either fuck off and leave her if shes a co or putit all on hold for that small amount of time when you're bringing a new life into the world. Ultimately, the best thing for your child is for the mum to be relaxed and omfortable during the birth, being tense slows things right down, and also makes it more difficult for the woman. Anything you're making her feel you're making your child feel. No excuse for the way he behaved at all, we're not talking about someone not being as loving/supportive as they should be, or saying a few things wrong or handling things clumsily, unless their relationship is based on them loving to mutually shout abusive at each other when they're at their lowest ebb then that was fucked up.


----------



## scumbalina (Feb 24, 2010)

beeboo said:


> It's worth remembering that ms happy-jolly midwife was getting a bit frustrated with the woman in the privacy of the staff room, so you fan see how the husband, with no control over anything (and by the sounds of things being someone who needs order and control) was losing it a bit.
> 
> .



Tough titty for him. He should have gone in the carpark and had a good shout/cry if he needed to.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 25, 2010)

mentalchik said:


> For what it's worth whilst i agree his words and attitudes were apparently dreadful it did strike me as someone in a fair bit of panic and feeling out of control.....
> 
> it was a high stress situation with fear and apprehension fro both sides (quite understandable) together with her longing to have a 'normal' birth.......


Got to agree with mentalchik...
wouldn't be my choice of partner, he did say some twatish things, but i think he was panicking, and didn't want her to have a similar labour to her 1st. The man obviously couldn't deal with stress. 





keithy said:


> I liked the bit where the midwife and everyone was gushing over the new mum, telling her how well she did and how impressive a job she'd done... and all the husband said was "what about me? I think I did really well"



He didn't say that... the midwife said how well she'd done, and she said "what about poor old darren" and he said something like "don't look at me? Poor old me? I just sat and watched"


----------



## keithy (Feb 25, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Got to agree with mentalchik...
> wouldn't be my choice of partner, he did say some twatish things, but i think he was panicking, and didn't want her to have a similar labour to her 1st. The man obviously couldn't deal with stress.
> 
> He didn't say that... the midwife said how well she'd done, and she said "what about poor old darren" and he said something like "don't look at me? Poor old me? I just sat and watched"



He said that aswell, after he said what I said he said. iirc.


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

On in a bit peeps


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2010)

ta


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

Grrrr...normally I have the house to myself for this but Mr S has a mate round  I've had to put the subtitles on and the volume right up to drown out their whitterings.


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

"A WHOLE HAND!"

"Hmmm..."


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2010)

lulz I know 

that did bring back horrible memories of having my waters broken for me to start off no. 1 though. It fucking hurts


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

weepiper said:


> lulz I know
> 
> that did bring back horrible memories of having my waters broken for me to start off no. 1 though. It fucking hurts





Poor you, sounds horrid from what others have told me, although a mate said it was also a massive relief, like a release of pressure?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2010)

Poor old Fabio's getting a bit of stick again. No wonder he reads Woodworker magazine.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2010)

scumbalina said:


> Poor you, sounds horrid from what others have told me, although a mate said it was also a massive relief, like a release of pressure?



nah, I was only in the very early stages so no pressure yet, they did it to see if it would start contractions off rather than giving me pessaries.


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 2, 2010)

why cant they let nature take its course?

I think this womans funny btw!


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2010)

I was being induced cos I had pre-eclampsia Eva


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Poor old Fabio's getting a bit of stick again. No wonder he reads Woodworker magazine.





Did I miss a bit?


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 2, 2010)

oh i see, sorry to hear that.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2010)

it was ok in the end


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 2, 2010)

i like this husband, do you guys?


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 2, 2010)

weepiper said:


> it was ok in the end



i saw the pic of you and your children on the sofa


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

Eva Luna said:


> i like this husband, do you guys?



The thai ladies bloke? He seems funny


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

"When I saw you'd signed off Fbook at 6pm I knew something was wrong"


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2010)

urgh


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 2, 2010)

I had the sheet over my head for that!!


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2010)

mm. I had to look away a bit


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

Heeheee, gas thievery


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2010)

The big lad is  a bit more Daddy Fester than Uncle Fester.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2010)

thai girl is probably making a good decision with the epi... I didn't have one but in hindsight I wish I had


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 2, 2010)

see i like these two husbands, they're touching their wives.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah both these guys seem to be doing well so far


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

Is that an epidural she's having?


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

That was how I was with the gas and air...I remember them saying I needed a few breathes of fresh air and thinking "Why would I ever bother with fresh air again?"


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

I like the family


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 2, 2010)

me too


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 2, 2010)

ha i thought she blew off


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

I know this midwife is totally right etc, but I reckon if I was that woman I'd want to slap her...


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

Eva Luna said:


> ha i thought she blew off



 me too


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

Cor, she slipped that out quick and easy


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 2, 2010)

Watched a bit of it tonight, and last week, but I am a bit phobic about anything related to childbirth because mine was horrible. Can't understand why so many of these women are lying down; they haven't had epidurals at first so they should be walking around as much as possible or sitting up in a forward position. This is what I did and it helped a lot with the dilation. My problem was getting the shoulders pushed out. Yuck. I hated childbirth, it was shit.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2010)

wow, that seemed like one push


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Watched a bit of it tonight, and last week, but I am a bit phobic about anything related to childbirth because mine was horrible. Can't understand why so many of these women are lying down; they haven't had epidurals at first so they should be walking around as much as possible or sitting up in a forward position. This is what I did and it helped a lot with the dilation. My problem was getting the shoulders pushed out. Yuck. I hated childbirth, it was shit.



I dfinatley found moving about helped, no way I was gonna lie down/sit still, I really felt I needed to rock and sway through the pain, and have the leverage of being upright to push, definatley felt more instinctive - that said I had a short and easy labour, had also practised upright positions and was in the pool where I could rest my arms/head on the ledge in between contractions and float to rest - if I'd been at it for ages I might not have had the energy.


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 2, 2010)

aww now i'm crying


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

Eva Luna said:


> aww now i'm crying



Me too!


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2010)

me too


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

I want more, millions squillions more!


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 2, 2010)

Awwwww, they are lovely parents


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 2, 2010)

tonights was lovely wasnt it!!

right over to shameless now, hopefully a bit of shaggin in the loos!


----------



## weepiper (Mar 2, 2010)

aahhh that was a nice feelgood one


----------



## Thora (Mar 2, 2010)

The new midwife (Lorraine) seemed to have quite a different approach to the other midwives in the hospital   I think she said her last job was in a birth centre?  She's the first midwife I remember seeing that has tried to get the woman off the bed and into different positions.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

Awww

The amount of grit in my eyes last night! 

Jesus christ though - one push and the baby was out?! I bet she can't pogo anymore!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 3, 2010)

I cried a lot watching those on 4OD 
Before the babies cried I was so tense and mumbling come on come on come on to myself like a mad woman. Brought back so many memories.
Birth is an amazing experience....one which I never want to repeat! But then a 10lbs 12 baby would do that to most women I suspect


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2010)

That's a big un Clair  

Not watched yesterday's episode yet.


----------



## Thora (Mar 3, 2010)

It's the first episode where no one was a nob


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 3, 2010)

Thora said:


> It's the first episode where no one was a nob



but then in real life people can be 
nobs............especially in such a emotionally loaded and stressful situation.............everyone handles it in different ways and some a lot better than others !


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 3, 2010)

For those of you that have virgin cable or sky there is a series at the moment called 'Homebirth Diaries' it is on every weekday night on the home and health channel.
Its much more graphic!


----------



## Looby (Mar 4, 2010)

scumbalina said:


> Is that an epidural she's having?



I am never, ever having an epidural. 



scumbalina said:


> That was how I was with the gas and air...I remember them saying I needed a few breathes of fresh air and thinking "Why would I ever bother with fresh air again?"



She was hilarious with that gas and air.  



Thora said:


> The new midwife (Lorraine) seemed to have quite a different approach to the other midwives in the hospital   I think she said her last job was in a birth centre?  She's the first midwife I remember seeing that has tried to get the woman off the bed and into different positions.



There was a series on a while ago that was based at Hythe birth centre which is not far from Southampton so I wonder if she has come from there. I don't think there are many birth centres around here. 

I love Joy and Fabio, she is hilarious. I loved the mini rant about the yoghurt and the ridiculous Thai and Italian names.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone watching this week? 17-year-old dad was brilliant with his girlfriend, just amazing


----------



## Looby (Mar 9, 2010)

weepiper said:


> Anyone watching this week? 17-year-old dad was brilliant with his girlfriend, just amazing



He was, and her mum, she was great.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah especially when he said ' bite me' and gave her his hand to bite as she was pushing I need a welling up smiley.

Its been 3 weeks since I have been on delivery suite and I am really missing it and this is the only way I can get my fix!


----------



## Thora (Mar 9, 2010)

Leoni's baby was flippin' huge!  He didn't look like a newborn.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 9, 2010)

Thora said:


> Leoni's baby was flippin' huge!  He didn't look like a newborn.



I missed some of it and didn't see him til he was wrapped in a towel, did they say how big he was?


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 9, 2010)

I watched it, it was lovely.
That pic at the end!!


----------



## Thora (Mar 9, 2010)

weepiper said:


> I missed some of it and didn't see him til he was wrapped in a towel, did they say how big he was?



No, don't think they gave a weight.  He just looked like one of those "newborns" in TV shows where they use a 3 month old 

I thought Abbie and her boyfriend were lovely too.


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 9, 2010)

weepiper said:


> Anyone watching this week? 17-year-old dad was brilliant with his girlfriend, just amazing



The whole family were lovely...............had major blubbing (much to my son's amusement).........


----------



## AllStarMe (Mar 10, 2010)

abbbie and her boyfriend were fantastic...his face when he got to hold their baby was absolutely brilliant, he just looked completely in love.
he has definitely been my favourite dad so far, he was fantastic.


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 10, 2010)

The only boyfriend of mine I've ever thought I might have kids with.........we used to talk about labour sometimes as I am quite frightened of it, and I used to say 'What if it takes a really long time, what if you're tired???' and there was nothing I could say that would make him say anything other than 'Babe, if you're there, then I am too.'  I know full well he'd have touched me and talked to me and been brilliant all the way thro, even if I said I hated him and we were never having sex ever again!

So that young fella who held his gf's head and whispered to her?  Full marks, young man.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 10, 2010)

Finally got to watch this last night... I did think that teenage couple were lovely, what a sweet lad; he looked so distraught when she was suffering, and so happy holding the baby. Mum was great too - really encouraging and sensible. Good luck to all of them.

Leoni's little one was just gorgeous (mind you, you could see from the pic of the dad that he was pretty gorgeous, as was mum) - I guess he didn't look newborn as a) he was big and b) having come out via c-section, his face hadn't got all squished! It was interesting to see them haul him out (I had a planned c-section and will have to when I have another baby) - I guess, as one can see from my scar, it is a pretty small incision, and you could see on the prog how they have to pull the flap of stomach back pretty hard and yank the baby out pretty sharply. No wonder Ez was cross when she was born!


----------



## beeboo (Mar 20, 2010)

AllStarMe said:


> abbbie and her boyfriend were fantastic...his face when he got to hold their baby was absolutely brilliant, he just looked completely in love.
> he has definitely been my favourite dad so far, he was fantastic.



Just watched this one online - aww bless them both.    They were the most lovely and together couple we've seen so far - amazing to think they were only 17.  (Grand)mum was brilliant too.  sob!


----------



## Thora (Mar 23, 2010)

A bit of a heart rending one tonight


----------



## keithy (Mar 24, 2010)

Poor little baby William! He looked like a little squishy piglet awwww


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2010)

Thora said:


> A bit of a heart rending one tonight



Wasn't it? I was close to tears the whole programme 

My ma used to be a neonatal nurse.


----------



## Thora (Mar 24, 2010)

I still find it so unbelievable that a baby born at 23 weeks can survive 

Apparently William is still not home.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2010)

I reckon she was quite an exception though, even the nurses seemed suprised she made it. She didn't have ears when she was born


----------



## Thora (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, she was more of a foetus than a baby.  Kind of weird thinking she was only two weeks older than my foetus when she was born.


----------



## keithy (Mar 24, 2010)

It means she'll always be younger than her age, won't it? Because her age will be counted from when she was born but she was sooooo early that she shouldn't have been born for ages yet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2010)

Well her birthday will still be the day she was born, but maybe she'll still hit developmental stages based on her due date, i dunno


----------

